# AntiSocial Hedgie



## Ulqui11 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi guys, first time owner, I've had my hedgie for 4 days now. Previous owner said he's 7months old but I don't have a way to confirm if that's true or not, and he came with a huge running wheel, running ball, igloo hideout, dog food and food bowls. I switched from dog food to two different kinds if high quality cat food.

Issues: he curls up, and hisses at everything! My voice, my walking, a door shutting, water running, etc. I can't really pick him up because he curls up so tightly that he completely covers his underside with his little spikes. If anything touches him, or home, he pops around seeking the perpetrator to poke them. I've had him in my lap for 40min without moving and he barely uncurls enough for his little nose to show. If I offer him veggies or fruits he becomes interested, sniffs around, smacks his little mouth, finds it, and ignores it. Worms he loves though, but he hisses and pops if they touch him -.-

I have put shirts that have my smell on them and I only do our little "sessions' past 9pm, usually closer to midnight. 

As of now, I've been calling him Grumpypuss.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Just be patient with him. If his previous owner didn't handle him much, he's just not used to it and is scared. Keep up with handling him every day for at least 30 minutes. Longer is better of course. Use a fleece blankie to protect your hands while you hold him. Keep the lights dim in the room that you have him out in, that might help him feel calmer. What I normally do is spread out a fleece blanket on the couch, plop my girl in my lap and watch tv while she sleeps. After a while she wakes up and explores the couch and I give her mealworms to make her happy.

But mostly, just give him time, patience and love. He'll come around eventually.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Four days is not long at all! Give it two months, or even more. 
He is scared and needs time to adjust. You can't get mad just because he's not doing what you want him to do. 
Use a blanket to pick him up... but he is your responsibility now!


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah, four days may seem like enough for them to not be skittish, but it isn't really the move as it is the fact he's a hedgehog. Daily bonding and patience are the most key things to remember. Give it a few months, or even a year. Some won't ever be cuddly, some might just be independent, which is normal.


----------



## Echo of November (Aug 16, 2014)

To him you are a scary giant who takes him out of his comfort zone. Even if his previous owner did handle him regularly, you can expect a few weeks of adjustment. If his owner didn't handle him much at all, it's going to be a much harder road to travel. He needs you to be consistent, patient, loving, and gentle, so he can start feeling safe with you. 

My little guy (Wally, almost ten months old) has been with us just over six weeks, and is only now starting to be noticeably more comfortable with me. I can hold him without a pouch or blankie, stroke his quills without him popping or huffing (some of the time, anyway), pick him up without him huffing (after I give him a treat or two and a minute to wake up), and he runs all over me and explores. He still huffs and balls up when my husband or kids try to pet him. 

He's my responsibility now, and I will love him whether he becomes a cuddlebug or not. To some (my best friend, for instance) he may seem like an antisocial hedgie, but to me, he is exactly what he is supposed to be. A hedgehog. Solitary, shy, and majorly into sleeping. (As a matter of fact, he's a lot like me.) 

Welcome to the wonderful world of hedgies! If you let your little quilled friend guide you, you will have a great time!


----------

